
World’s third richest guy proposes higher taxes… for other people - dpatru
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2011/08/15/worlds-third-richest-guy-proposes-higher-taxes-for-other-people/
======
yequalsx
I expect better logic form a professor at Harvard. It's a classic example of
attacking a person's character rather than the position.

Using Greenspun's logic overweight people should have no publicly stated
opinion regarding world hunger since they don't donate all excess food they
have to hungry people.

A person's hypocrisy is not a valid retort to a position they have. Great,
Buffet is a hypocrite. But is he right?

